# Brompton Maintenance



## The Jogger (5 Aug 2015)

So I left my Brompton in the other week for it's well overdue six week free service, not sure they did anything but at least I left it in. He said I will need to have it serviced every six months or year depending on the mileage.

So what do I need to do to keep the bike good. I do just over ten miles on my daily commute and other bits of mileage at the weekend. Do I need to have it serviced at the regular intervals or is it easy enough to do myself, not that I do with the other bikes, they get serviced.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Aug 2015)

Its a bike, you know what they need to keep them running sweet, do that as often as it needs. 

I find mine is pretty robust and forgiving on chain & cable stretch and brake wear for one so bendy and small wheeled


----------



## jay clock (5 Aug 2015)

I keep mine clean, and lube the chain properly each time. Brake pads after about 1000k.


----------



## mjr (5 Aug 2015)

Agree on cleaning bike and chain and lubing chain, but surely brake pads have a wear line?


----------



## jay clock (6 Aug 2015)

I just find they get glazed over and aren't as effective. I buy good but cheap ones online and replace quite often


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2015)

Brompton service? What's that?

I just put up with the creaks and groans, lube the chain rarely and keep the tyres well pumped up. If something goes wrong (brake cables sticking is the classic) I fix it. I don't think I've replaced a brake pad in years - one of the benefits of using decent ones.

Once in a blue moon it goes into the shop for a little TLC.


----------



## cisamcgu (6 Aug 2015)

Pump the tyres when required, lubricate the chain when you remember, wipe it with a damp cloth when too dirty to leave in the hallway and give it a hug occasionally


----------



## mickle (6 Aug 2015)

Brompton are more susceptible to neglect than other bikes. I don't know why but have my suspicions. Small wheels mean less braking surface and Brompton rims can wear out very prematurely if you allow rims and pads to accumulate dirt.


----------



## beaker_72 (10 Aug 2015)

I was quite taken aback when I was quoted something in the region of £140 for a Brompton service by Evans. Is that normal (or just normal for them)?

I tried one or two LBS but none of them were overly keen to take it on as they figured it could be quite specialised. So far I've been trying to keep the wheels and chain as clean as possible, I've also had the back wheel off a couple of times as I seem to be getting a lot of punctures and I've found the videos Brompton have put up on Youtube on how to adjust the gears really useful.

Should I still be thinking about servicing?


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Aug 2015)

Evans prices for servicing any bike look high to me.

Servicing a bike is an arguable point.

Rather than a single service, most users maintain their bike by regular fettling.

Either way, find your nearest independent bike shop Brommie dealer and have a word with them.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Aug 2015)

I work on the principal of 'if it ain't broke, don't break it'. I clean, pump and lube regularly, but wait until things go wrong before fixing them. For example I don't do a yearly change of cables, I do it when they get sticky. I change cassette and chain when slipping occurs - to me they are simple consumables.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2015)

jay clock said:


> I just find they get glazed over and aren't as effective. I buy good but cheap ones online and replace quite often


If they glaze that easily (and can't be brought back with a plastic scourer), then they may be cheap but they don't sound good to me. I think I've used Alhonga, Lifeline and Revolution recently with good results, but I didn't like Aztec or Shimano.



beaker_72 said:


> I was quite taken aback when I was quoted something in the region of £140 for a Brompton service by Evans. Is that normal (or just normal for them)?


If you can't find cheaper in Glasgow, getting the train to Edinburgh and using http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/info/servicing-bicycle-repairs-and-custom-builds/ looks cheaper and possibly better!


----------



## jay clock (10 Aug 2015)

I use disco brakes and these pads http://www.discobrakes.com/?s=0&t=2&c=52&p=283&tb=001


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2015)

I decided against buying from disco brakes because of vagueness like "normal rims". We can guess they mean aluminium, but why not say that?


----------



## jay clock (10 Aug 2015)

Those red ones are excellent and good value


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2015)

jay clock said:


> Those red ones are excellent and good value



So aren't they the same ones that "get glazed over" and need replacing "quite often"?


----------



## T4tomo (11 Aug 2015)

What the feck do evans do for a £140 service?? Daylight robbery.

The main thing is to keep things clean and lubed reasonably regularly and watch for cables starting to fray so you can replace in time. Every now and again you need new chain and sprocket. All of that is pretty easy to do yourself with a bit of you tube video help.

I thought I needed a new chain as mine kept chain sucking last night despite it been lubed in the morning
Turns out it was just very filthy with london commuting gunk. A good GT 85 clean and re lube and it was fine.


----------



## srw (12 Aug 2015)

T4tomo said:


> What the feck do evans do for a £140 service?? Daylight robbery.



IIRC, that price includes replacing the workings of the main hinge, which involves specialist equipment, care and quite a lot of time.

It's the main failing of the design of Bromptons, particularly the modern ones.


----------



## jay clock (12 Aug 2015)

+1 for keep on top of the cleaning and maintenance. My plan is to replace the pads every 1000-1500k, and cables I will simply do every 2 years as I rely on the bike for commuting several days a week.


----------



## beaker_72 (12 Aug 2015)

Some really useful advice on this thread, one more question from me:


T4tomo said:


> watch for cables starting to fray so you can replace in time.


Are there particular parts of the cables I should be focusing on? I'm thinking probably the areas where they connect to control levers or the bits of the bike they actually operate.


----------



## T4tomo (13 Aug 2015)

beaker_72 said:


> Some really useful advice on this thread, one more question from me:
> 
> Are there particular parts of the cables I should be focusing on? I'm thinking probably the areas where they connect to control levers or the bits of the bike they actually operate.


Yes where they connect to controls at the handlebars is the main place they go


----------



## T4tomo (21 Aug 2015)

Having just replace both brake cables, I see that the standard Brompton cables are now made by Jagwire, and a big improvement on the 2005+ ones. Which used to wear a bit, especially the gear cables. The jag wires should last a lot longer I reckon.


----------

